# Cuttlefish



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Can dogs eat cuttlefish? I noticed them on the pet stall at the market and asked, the man said yes but I'm sure that I trust him


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

If your dogs a budgie then yes :ciappa:


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

zedder said:


> If your dogs a budgie then yes :ciappa:


Lol yes I know but others have said that dogs do eat them which is why I asked the man at the stall as I assumed that he would know but I don't trust his answer!

Some humans eat cuttlefish apparently.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes dogs and humans can and do eat cuttle fish.

I have only ever seen cuttlefish bone in pet shops, a source of calcium for caged birds.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks smokey.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 6, 2012)

ha...mine stole a cuttlefish tonight, I just googled it and he ate most of it Im hoping he's ok!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie always picks up the bones on the beach but doesn't eat them


----------

